# When to move a hatched tadpole?



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

I am attempting to successfully raise my first set of Auratus (highland bronze) tadpoles, which are the first set of eggs I have ever tried to hatch. The first tadpoles of the group have successfully straightened out and hatched but are not moving much. I have read they may be non-responsive for a few days while they finish absorbing their yolk sac, but I am getting a bit impatient and wondering how long I should wait before moving them out of the petri dish and into a cup of water prepared for grow out? I dont want to move them before they are ready, but do not want to wait too long to remove them from the petri dish either. I was assuming they would finally become active, but it has not happened. Should I go ahead and move them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mudbug (Mar 31, 2016)

If they are actually out of the egg they are ready to be moved.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Look for straight tails. When they are free of the (nearly-invisible) egg, they can straighten their tails out. They will also typically start moving around a bit more once they hatch. Don't move them out until you are sure they are hatched. I have had bad luck when eggs that are disturbed much before hatching. I assume you have a little water in the petri dish? I like to have just a little water (don't cover the eggs completely!) in with my margarine lids (petri dishes are way too fancy for me) so that the eggs can stay hydrated. I keep them in a little container with a mostly sealed top to keep the humidity up, too. I don't want the eggs to dry out. 

Mark


----------



## craigrbns (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for the quick responses. I have no doubt 2 have hatched, but wasnt sure when to move them. I have kept water in the petri dish, but was assuming these hatched tads would start becoming a bit more active. Hopefully I did not wait too long. 

I transferred the tads to rearing cups a few minutes ago. Both promptly swam to the bottom of their cup and have remained pretty stationary since. 

My only prior experience with raising a tadpole is with an oyapak tinc tad that I found being carried by a male in a different tank. I was able to successfully get that tad off of the male and into a rearing cup. That tad was very active from the start, and is growing nicely. From that experience I was expecting more activity from these newly hatched auratus tads. It's all definitely a learning experience!

Thanks!


----------

